# A Day of Greaters



## honkertalker (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey just wondering what the best hunting day youve ever had is?.... I haven't been hunting to long because im only 14 but we use 6 dozen GHG decoys... 2dz. full body 4dz. shells.. and an Avery finisher and 2 Avery power hunters.... I like Avery as you can see... but any ways we were hunting where we always do... and we were set up in a barley field. The first flock of greaters came in at about exactly sunrise and somehow I managed to get my 3 geese out of that flock...1-2-3 they dropped like rocks.. it kind of ticked me off because i had to let my dad and our buddy try to hit the rest of em... but it was still petty cool since id never done that before.... and then i realized that i still had my duck loads in for the early fliers ... i usually shoot geese with BB and i shot these HUGE greaters with 3's.. but we ended up with 9 greater canadas and 3 greenheads.... it was a great day!!! now lets hear some of your hunting stories


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I've had a few good ones, but this fall four of us shot 40 snow geese and 2 big honkers. I've had a few hunts with goose and duck limits. 
Oh, I shot my swan this year with three inch 2s.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Labor day this year. I had just bought 2 dozen Bigfoots a week before. I had a tough time scouting, so we set up at a friends farm in a freshly cut alfalfa field. No birds had been using this field for about 3 weeks. There was standing corn on either side of the alfalfa. The alfalfa field was only about 80-90 yards across, a small area for birds to work. There were three of us and we hid in the standing corn with the wind in our face. And the alfalfa out in front of us, along with the decoys. Flock after flock of anywhere from 10 to 30 birds came from behind us over the corn and into the wind. By the time they were over us, they were about 30 feet off the ground, all with wings set and floating in. It was beautiful. We would stand up and let them have it, dropping 3-6 each crack. We limited out shortly, and birds were still coming in. This has been by far my best day hunting.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Well I am 19 right now and the most memorable hunt that I have ever had was when I was in 8th grade before I really got in to goose hunting. I had only been hunting for about 2 year and most of it constied of jumping ponds and such. Anyway one night when my family was still living on our dairy farm I was out on our front yard and heard alot of geese swacking in a nearby, so I went to get my dad and he comfirmed my thoughts by saying "thats alot of geese". My dad then called some of his old freinds whom are regarded as some of the best hunters in my county. So the next morning I went over to my cousins house to pick him up and by the time we got to the feild it was a little before six thrity and the majority of the 150 decoys were all ready set up. So my cousin and myself and the 4 other guys that I really though were the best duck and goose hunters in the world all hunckered down into a ditch that splits the corn field. By about 8 o'clock one of my dads freids started to get a little antsy and another one of his freind simply replied by saying "get your panties out of a bunch". Any how, by about 8 thirty the geese lifted off another corn feild across the border and just started coming and they never stoped. All 6 of us limited out in less that 20 minutes on geese and also managed to get 12 mallards some where in between. And by the time the hunt was over we started picking up decoys and the geese must have really liked that field because they continued landing in that feild while we were picking up decoys no more that 15 yards away from us. So anyway my cousin and I went back to my farm and proceeded to gut our 8 geese. So that is the best hunt that I have ever been on and hopefully in the near future I can best it.
!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

There are 3 other guys that frequent this site that can tell you about the best snow goose hunt that I've ever been on.....maybe they'll see this. 80 snow geese in the first 55 minutes of legal shooting time! And that's allowing time to count geese while they continued to land in the decoys. And since I'm too tired to type tonight there are a bunch of others on this site that can tell of the two days in the same field on the same spot this last NR opener.....39 honkers and 78 ducks....not too bad. Then there was the morning that.......what a great year! Thanks for the good times this Fall, Ron, Dan, Zach, Tom, Tyler, Jed, Dean, Kevin, Bob, Matt, John, Scott, Jason and all the others.....Huntng with good friends is better than actually shooting a limit every day....way better! I don't know if we'll get a better year ever as long as we hunt....it was that good. We can all tell our grandchildren some day of the "good old days" of ND waterfowling.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

For me, it would be last year about 3 weeks after the pheasant opener. I had to work in the morning, so me and my buddy decided to go out that afternoon (it was Saturday). We had to chase about 700 birds off of the field we were going to hunt, but there was every type of bird you can expect to be in ND that time of year, and then some. We didn't even get the dekes all set up and we got our limits of both ducks and honkers, and I got my first spec, too. It all happened in about an hour, and that was from the time we threw the dekes out of the trailer until we started picking up. We never did get all the dekes set up, we even had them laying in piles with the decoy bags just sitting there. I guess when they really want in, there's not much you can do to stop them. 










Probably one of the better days I'll ever have! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I dunno if I have ever had a best day that tops over the others. Sask we had some awasome hunts with FH and Decoyer for snows 89 in one day whe I was in High school. Then this spring we shot 115 snows all over decoys in one day. And this fall we killed 50 honkers in 25 minutes. Then the Hunt on NR opener with 21 honks and 42 ducks. And the Weekend after that we killed 21 lessors and 39 full greenheads. At the age of 20 I am very furtionate to be hunting with the group of guys that I do hunt with all of these wouldnt of have happened if I didnt know ANY of them. We have had had some great hunting trips over the past couple years and we have ALOT more!!
As to the Nodak boys this ones for guys! :beer:










This a pic from a morning I will never forget. Pictured are Gander Grinder and Mark simon.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Great pics fellas !


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i too had 2 of my best hunts this year. the 70 snows over dekes this spring was awesome and the 50 honks in 25 minutes was unbelievable. met a lot of great guys and had a lot of fun.




























thanks guys for the great hunts.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Had two of the best days ever up in Saskatchewan this year with three of us hunting. Day 1--15 Specks, 9 Honkers, 5 Snows, 9 Pintails, 15 Drake Mallards. Day 2--10 Specks, 14 Honkers, 10 Snows, 5 pintails, 19 Drake Mallards, 6 Huns. What a hunt!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I like the multi-species hunts, those are really fun.

Wait for the geese or shoot the ducks? Keeps things interesting.

I think the best weekend this year was the weekend we went to Kenmare or the weekend we hunted lessors with the Posse.

The best part about Kenmare was not the hunting but drinking beer and watching videos of the hunts we have been on this year. Then having snows come within 25 feet of us and being to dumbfounded to shoot. I like to call those snowsnipe.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I also think that Kenmare hunt was a blast. It was a great time from start to finish! Just hanging out with a bunch of great guys who know how to have fun!
The lesser hunt was the best as far as the hunt itself. Nothing like having Mallards and Canadas work the spread like that. I love quiting before the limit is filled, just because we can!! :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I met some great people and had some very good hunts this year.Hunting with Monte,Dan,and Ron was a blast.Chris P,Doug,and Jason(when he could get out)were also fun.The one hunt that stands out in my mind is when Jason,his brother,and myself hunted a smoking hot mallard field that also had specks using it.The hunting wasnt super easy(you really had to work for your birds),but the numbers were incredible.When the specks came in(first time I have ever shot at one)we dropped two and I told Jason that if I didnt shoot another bird all day,I would still consider the hunt a success.His response:Cool!Now I can shoot your birds :lol: .Getting the specks and mallards that day was the best hunt of the year!


----------

